# did you bleed before labor or right before going into labor?



## Melisa1985

I had no idea a women can bleed right before going into labor or when going into labor, that's something my doctor mentioned at my last visit after i asked what can i expect. that was one of the things he said could be possible. I would have freaked out if he never mentioned it and i saw blood...


so tell me how much blood is normal if u did bleed? how much came and when?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's probably referring to the "bloody show" when you lose your mucous plug. When I had my bloody show (on the day I went into labor), it was literally just a little pink spotting mixed with cm when I wiped. It shouldn't be heavy like period bleeding, though.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

I bled about 4 days before I was induced, there was only a small amount on my pantyliner, it was bright red as well as freaked me out as I never expected it with my first baby!! I was kept in hospital until baby was born but then I had other complications as well!! I bled quite regularly with her pregnancy from the beginning but I didnt know it was normal!! I will be keeping an eye out this time!! Dont get too stressed about it and if you do bleed Id advise contacting your L&D team to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## smokey

I had a bit of blood colouring when I had my waters broke but nothing before that.
Tbh I think mine was more from having somthing shoved up and scratching the cervix rather then fromt he actual labour.


----------



## MomPepperdine

When I went into labor with my 2nd I just got out of the shower (trying to get the cramps to stop) sat on my bed to get dressed stood up and saw blood and hr latter she was here. It was just a little bit of blood not much at all


----------



## Mamoosca

I bled heavily. It looked like a period and was rushed to hospital but apparently it was a heavy show. Most women only have spotting or a very light bleed. Anything heavier then I'd get checked ASAP x


----------



## wantno2

i didnt bleed until i was in active labour. My waters broke 4 hours prior (with meconium ) and when i was in active labour my waters continued to break until i saw a whole heap of blood. I started to get upset but midwife assured me this was normal. I hadnt heard about it before but now know blood and a lot of it can be normal as my child is now a happy 5 year old


----------



## Audraia

I had dark brown blood in my underwear right before my waters broke, I had been having light contractions all night, and was loosing my plug when I had my show :)


----------



## nicki01

I bled when having contractions! It was bright red and mucus with it! Quite a lot actually! 
It did worry me for a second as I didn't know about it!
I was sat on the toilet contracting and went to stand up and it was all just well 'stringing down from me into the toilet' sorry lol. My partner panicked and called the mw, she came in and just said oh having your show! I thought a show was blood streaked but this was bright red blood!


----------



## cupcakekate

My waters broke so I went into hospital and as it turned out to be a leak in the back waters rather than all of it she did a sweep, I got home and lost my mucus plug and had a show, it was quite heavy I remember being quite shocked at how much was there when I went the toilet xx


----------



## MindUtopia

I had a bit of bright red blood right at the beginning of labour. My waters broke first and then I had some mild diarrhea and some bright red blood when I wiped (not enough to fill a pad, but enough to fill a tissue when wiping) about an hour after my waters went. Contractions started around then and I gave birth naturally 12 hours after my waters broke. So yes, some small amount of bleeding is normal, but it shouldn't be excessive. If it is heavy, definitely let your doctor or midwife know.


----------

